
Avengers Fans – Can’t wait for the Movie? Remix your own trailer - jameshicks
http://www.infotainmentnews.net/2012/04/27/avengers-fans-cant-wait-for-the-movie-remix-your-own-trailer/
======
Freestyler_3
I don't see why it came to theaters around Europe the 25th of April and in the
US the 4th of May.

Usually most movies are out in the US before anywhere else.

